
Agent Discovered Dead in Paris Possessed Encryption Key and Classified Docs - newman8r
https://www.newsweek.com/secret-agent-discovered-dead-paris-pool-vomit-found-possess-encryption-key-1418977
======
newman8r
I thought it was weird that they found this material in the hotel room safe -
seems like a bad place to hide keys.

